# Things To Do For Free/Cheap in Dublin City



## johnno09 (18 Feb 2009)

Can anyone suggest things to do/see in Dublin city centre for free/very cheap in the next few weeks?


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Sightseeing is free? I love Dublin, just walking around keeps me amused.

Art Gallerys and Museums are free! 

Parks. 

Have a look here : [broken link removed]


----------



## Eblanoid (18 Feb 2009)

Egg a bank?

http://www.rte.ie/news/2009/0217/aibeggs.html


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Now why didn't I think of that


----------



## johnno09 (18 Feb 2009)

Uhhhh Im bringing a group up there and they would do a Grade A+ job on that.........if I let em!


----------



## Eblanoid (18 Feb 2009)

Not city centre, but I always bring visitors on a cliff walk around Howth, ending at Howth village. This impresses them a lot more than the city centre.

Similar story with deer in the Phoenix park.


----------



## Complainer (18 Feb 2009)

Eblanoid said:


> s
> 
> Similar story with deer in the Phoenix park.


Have you found it difficult to control the deer on the cliffs?


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2009)

Eblanoid said:


> ... Similar story with deer in the Phoenix park.


Tea with Mary in the Vice-Regal Lodge, sorry, Áras afterwards?

A stroll up or down the canals, St. Stephen's Green or Herbert Park.

Get near the seat of the action with a walk around Fitzwilliam Square and down to Merrion Square.

Cross the Liffey (very briefly) and visit my birth-place at the Rotunda, noting the lack of a plaque outside, then leg it back soutwards. 

Stand in awe of the architectural magnificence around College Green, wander around Trinity and visit St. Andrew's Church in Westland Row, reversing your route back towards Merrion Square, past HQ and around quirky little Ely Place and down to St Stephen's Green again.


----------



## gabsdot (18 Feb 2009)

On Saturday mornings they do free tours of Aras an Uctarain. You go to the visitors centre at Ashtown gate and you get a ticket for a tour that day. You can be unlucky though if anything is going on at the Aras then the tour os canceled. 
The visitors centre is worth a visit too and if you have kids there's a great playground there.


----------



## Eblanoid (18 Feb 2009)

Complainer said:


> Have you found it difficult to control the deer on the cliffs?



Not at all, I have a specialised set of deer reins.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Mary makes a fine cup of tea alright


----------



## silvermints (18 Feb 2009)

Eblanoid said:


> Not at all, I have a specialised set of deer reins.


 
Were they dear ?


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2009)

Nah, reindeer are cheap.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Deer are cheap? I didn't realise.


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2009)

No dear, reindeer are cheap, dear, as in a rein for a deer, dear; deer are dear, dear.


----------



## rosey (18 Feb 2009)

Check out the event guide available free in lots of pubs,cafes in Temple Bar or in the libraries like the Iilac library- it lets you know what's going on..
To visit-Christchurch is v, cheap- about 2.50e per person...the vaults underneath are cool....also St Michans Church on Church st- again a few euros-although I'm not sure if it's open on Sat- the tour is v. entertaining- and they have mummified corpses in the vaults you can go into and see...
Check out the Phoenix park website-they have a market first Sat/Sunday of every month- often they have other things going on-outdoor concerts etc...check out the docklands..often festivals going on there...also the Temple Bar website-they have lots of stuff going on-outdoor movies etc....the area calls itself the 'Old Town' ..there is food market every Sat and on Cow's lane nearby there is a craft market some Saturdays- you'd need to check when exactly it's on...
The Chester Beatty library/museum off Dame st is good to visit and free...nice gardens outside Dublin Castle too...
The Padraig Pearse museum in Rathfarnham is recently reopened- it's interesting and again in lovely grounds...
At the moment there is a big wheel and a selection of stalls on Wolfe Tone Square behind the Church on Henry st...so there is loads of things to do if you do a bit of research...I'd also second the suggestion -to go out to Howth and walk up the hill or the pier..alternatively go south to Dartry and walk up Killiney Hill....hope you enjoy your visit!


----------



## Chocks away (19 Feb 2009)

mathepac said:


> No dear, reindeer are cheap, dear, as in a rein for a deer, dear; deer are dear, dear.


Dear O dear Mathepac, that's dire. And budgies are cheep-cheep


----------



## JoergS (19 Feb 2009)

Johnno09, 

I write a weekly Event Guide that focuses on free events. It is completely free (so I hope this post doesn't count as advertisement!) and is sent by e-mail to all subscribers. The slightly boring but very accurate name for it is "Dublin Event Guide for Free Events", and it started as an e-mail to 20 friends (that's where the descriptive but not very exciting name came from) in June 2007. In the meantime the readership has reached more than 3400 subscribers and is growing on a daily basis. 

To subscribe, just send an e-mail to dublineventguide@gmail.com (You will NOT get any Spam and your mail address will not be shared with anyone!). I will add you to the list and you will get the weekly newsletter every Friday morning. Unsubscribing is easy as well, so no risk. 

Be warned, the newsletter is VERY long because there are SOOOOO many free things happening in Dublin every week. There are concerts/gigs, festivals, talks, exhibitions, lots to do for children and adults.

By the way: My "Dublin Event Guide for Free Events" has nothing to do with "the event guide", which WAS a printed fortnightly newspaper-style publication and has now ceased publication of the printed issue, but plans to be online only from now on. 

I don't usually write about all the regular free museums, but here is a quick list for you: National Museum, National Gallery, Hugh Lane Gallery, Chester Beaty Library, National Library, Garda Museum, Aras an Uachtarain (Saturday guided tour), etc.

Regards,

--Joerg

P.S. This is my first post here, because one of the subscribers to my weekly newsletter told be about this thread a few minutes ago and suggested that I let you know.


----------



## irash (19 Feb 2009)

Talking about Phoenix park, Farmleigh House there. I love visiting it!!!


span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------



## monascribe18 (25 Feb 2009)

a joke to while away the time  lol

Three Doctors discussing their countries medical achievements 
> Israeli doctor says "We took a kidney out of one man and put it in 
> another and he was out looking for work in 6 months." 
> 
> English doctor says "We took a lung out of one man and put it in 
> another and he was out looking for work in 5 months!" 
> 
> Irish doctor says "We took an arsehole out of Offaly and put it in the 
> Dail and the whole country was out looking for work in 3 months..." 
>  
>


----------



## Yorrick (26 Feb 2009)

Guided tour of historical graves at Glasnevin. Free each afternoon about 2pm.


----------



## JoergS (26 Feb 2009)

Unfortunately the tours are not free anymore. They were for a while and might still be free on special occasions (for example during Heritage week), but the rest of the time the tour costs now EUR 8 (a little steep in my opinion!). The tour is VERY interesting, but the price is in my opinion not justified.

Currently tours are taking place Wednesdays and Fridays at 14:30 with more frequent tours planned from Easter.

More details are here: [broken link removed]

--Joerg


----------



## NicolaM (28 Apr 2009)

Useful thread with the Bank holiday weekend coming up...

Are there any other free(ish) things people have done, and enjoyed, recently? 


Nicola (counting the pennies) M


----------

